# Official NXT Discussion Thread 5/11



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

boretunga please


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I would like for Botchtunga to get eliminated first but for some reason it's either going to be Skip Sheffield or Michael Tarver.

Speaking of Tarver, has anyone else noticed that his Run NXT shirt is just like CZW's BLK OUT shirt that Ruckus and others wear.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Well they are both based on the "RUN DMC" shirt, so that is not surprising. 

I fully expect Tarver to be eliminated, but I really do hope he gets a shot at the main roster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope it's Otunga that goes, I really do, but with so many people saying Tarver and then getting the chance to briefly observe his behaviour the other night, I think I might agree.

It's obviously not gonna be Gabriel because he has immunity, it's not gonna be Barrett and it's definately not gonna be Bryan. Anybody else seems like relatively fair game though, but I'll say Tarver, him or Sheffield.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Not sure who'll go. I'd like Otunga to go, but who knows.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe Skip Sheffield, but honestly i don't want him go since i start to like him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarver or Sheffield for sure.

Might actually watch this episode.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Will Wade Barrett actually use his theme song tonight is what I wanna know?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Not Going for Sure* - Slater, Bryan, Barrett, Gabriel
*Might be going* - Tarver, Young, Otunga
*My Pick* - Sheffield


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats something that I just realized. Barrett still hasn't used his own entrance music yet and this is the first elimination tonight where he doesn't have immunity, even though it is pretty highly unlikely that Barrett would be one of the first few to be eliminated. Yep, i'm late.

Tarver or Sheffield probably.

Although I wouldn't mind Otunga going but his celebrity status probably says otherwise unfortunatly.

Maybe i'll watch it and not record it tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not gonna be Daniel Bryan, Wade Barrett, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Darren Young, or Michael Tarver because Michael Tarver is gonna win this entire competition because he RUNS NXT!!! I'm going with David Otunga or Skip Sheffield.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really, really hope Otunga goes, although I don't expect him to. I think he's terrible in every way as a pro wrestler. I'm guessing either Skip or Tarver go, out of the two, I would rather Skip got eliminated. Could be an interesting show though.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Why are people saying Otunga. This is the guy who has appear on Raw by himself and has gotten plenty of screen time on NXT.

There's no way he's leaving with the way the E is portraying him.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Azuran said:


> Why are people saying Otunga. This is the guy who has appear on Raw by himself and has gotten plenty of screen time on NXT.
> 
> There's no way he's leaving with the way the E is portraying him.


That's also the guy who was *completely exposed* on RAW and has been going downhill ever since.

He truly deserves to be cut first, and I hope to see it happen.

Will not be surprised if Sheffield goes first, though.

I don't think Tarver should be cut, nor does it seem to me like they're going that way with his character. Either way, this man should remain on WWE television. He's by far the best mic worker on NXT and quite honestly has the best character, as well.

How are people thinking Darren Young could have a chance at getting cut? Have we forgotten that this guy has the best win-loss record on NXT, has improved more than any other rookie since the first show, and has a relevant angle with the Straight Edge Society going on?

Darren Young is a legitimate pick to WIN the competition, not to get eliminated first.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

In a non-kayfabe world, if the pros went on the criteria they are "supposed" to, it would be Otunga or Bryan. Since it isn't a "reality" show, then it will probably be Tarver. I do see Tarver showing up on RAW though as DiBiase's "Virgil" next week though.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If they eliminate tarver wwe is extremely stupid. Tarver's very good on the mic and is good in the ring.

I'd love to see otunga go...I hate him.
Young won't go because he has a storyline with cm punk and the ses right now and he's very good.
Amdrag won't go, he's the point of the show.

But imo sheffield is gone, he just bores me.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Sheffied please. Tarver is a lot more interesting in comparison.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Why are people saying Otunga. This is the guy who has appear on Raw by himself and has gotten plenty of screen time on NXT.
> 
> There's no way he's leaving with the way the E is portraying him.


ever since that night he's done nothing relevant ... he won a contest where he could face any wrestler of his choosing. okay, that's nice. bryan and barrett faced batista and cena.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what I see happen on NXT tonight.

Tarver be the first elimination in the open.

Darren Young win a Challenge to get a coveted Immunity.

Skip Sheffield vs Darren Young.

Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Angel Phantom said:


> Will Wade Barrett actually use his theme song tonight is what I wanna know?


This. I care about this more than the actual elimination. Hopefully they cut down on the little skits and we actually get a decent match or two tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's either Skip or Tarver going tonight. It will definitely getting trying to predict the eliminations as it goes on but i hope Barrett wins it all!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think Skip Sheffield or Darren Young is getting eliminated off NXT tonight. Tarver will barely escape and live to be on NXT one more week at least.

I do not want Young to get eliminated, but I think there is a chance he could go tonight.

I want Slater to leave NXT tonight. I really don't like this guy. He is an ok wrestler, but he comes off as an annoying and awkward character.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Showtime.

Bye bye Tarver


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

No way Slater leaves. I don't like him all that much but it wasn't that long ago that he beat Jericho.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This should be interesting. I'm really not sure who's going to be eliminated. All I can say for sure is that it's going to be between Sheffield, Tarver, and (possibly) Young.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

someone tell otunga he looks 10x's more stupid with the headphones.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Dead crowd tonight


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Those stupid ass headphones that Botchtunga has


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

OH yeah ... let's acknowledge what they achieved by winning an 8-on-4 tag match -_-


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Tarver going I think


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Santino's expression


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

It's Tarver.

Surprised that there was no real lead-in. Just kind of happened.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Those stupid ass headphones that Botchtunga has


They're Beats by Dre. Supposed to be pretty damn good, iirc.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn, i knew it'd happen but i'm still a lil surprised


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow did WWE really make it that obvious?

They could have at least made someone else go home this week rather than just have Tarver be eliminated.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Daniel Bryan's gotta be ranked 7th


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATTTTTTTTT


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Wow.

Daniel Bryan going home too.

IWC in implosion in 3... 2...


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

BOOM goes the internet.. bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WHAT.DA.FUCK ?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What the hell???


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WTF :lmao

No way


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Shit....


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

What?

2 Eliminations?

Bryan is gone? This quite dumb.

Wade Barrett will win NXT. No doubt in my mind!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I thought only one person got eliminated?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Now I'm just confused.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the IWC will explode, oh it will


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WTF they eliminate my boy Michael Tarver and now Daniel Bryan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Obviously Bryan will still be around.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the hell is going on with NXT?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Third elimination tonight?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

3 Eliminations in one show?

Wow talk about a curveball.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

There's still gonna be a Pro's Poll ?, so Management just decided to get rid of Brian & Traver ?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wow ... apparently the ratings really aren't there, because they're trying to rush to the end of this thing.


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

3 guys eliminated tonight?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I guess WWE wants to get NXT off the air as soon as they can.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan will take Bret's place or something next week for the US title shot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Two of the three people I cared about are gone already....

...if Barret goes, I'm not watching NXT anymore, guarantee it.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Mr. Body said:


> BOOM goes the internet.. bwahahahahahahahahaha


meh, smarks>>>>wwe execs. its why they've failed to make a new star since 2005. Yet i bet a ..... on here could make an RVD in 6 weeks.


----------



## Temporal (Mar 24, 2010)

WTF, Damn.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a say day for me. Michael Tarver had it all.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> I thought only one person got eliminated?


They got rid of the people who said they should be eliminated from the show totally last week. Neither was eliminated from the Pro's poll so the next elimination will actually be from the poll.


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

way to go WWE, i guess Otunga is gonna win this thing horse shit


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think they wanna end NXT pretty quickly. If Bryan's elimination stands than its gonna be pretty fun seeing the IWC talking about it. :lmao

I wonder who else goes tonight, maybe Sheffield?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Even though Bryan was eliminated its not like WWE will just forget about him. Daniel Bryan will be on RAW or Smackdown in the near future. WWE is not that stupid to just get rid of Bryan.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> This is a say day for me. Michael Tarver had it all.


You should've known Tarver was going home. Nice gimmick for your posts though trying to act like he's, you know, not terrible.

Be interesting to see where they go from here with Danielson. Should be fun.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Two of the three people I cared about are gone already....
> 
> ...if Barret goes, I'm not watching NXT anymore, guarantee it.


Can't see Barrett going, they haven't even debuted his theme yet


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF? It seems they are rushing to end the show.

why eliminate the best one there? (Bryan)


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

WWE owns the IWC again.

LOL


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

What the hell?

This is a swerve if I've ever seen one.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i see Bryan coming back, there's no way it ends like that.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

watchme said:


> way to go WWE, i guess Otunga is gonna win this thing horse shit


Otunga=The future.Deal with it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If David Otunga wins this show then I say cancel it. I can't believe this shit. They eliminate my boy Michael Tarver and now Daniel Bryan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder how long till Tarver and Bryan end up in TNA. 8*D


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

To me, these Eliminations must be a blessing.

They're eliminating the people who no longer need NXT to draw people anymore. Tarver is getting heat and Bryan is obviously impressing without words and all action.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

People should wait before making assumptions, I am positive this is just a swerve, bryan is going to end up close to the top of the polls again


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

THNC said:


> Otunga=The future.Deal with it.


He's probably the future because WWE and you combined have shit taste in wrestlers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If the Majestic Eagle (that dominates the ringside) is eliminated in some wacky twist, I really will have no reason to watch NXT anymore.

By the way, even if Bryan shows up on Raw or SD somehow, the fact that Miz is off of NXT sucks hard.


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

I read somewhere TNA was trying hard to get Bryan lol maybe he said yes Otunga is garbage


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

bme said:


> i see Bryan coming back, there's no way it ends like that.


I have to think that will happen. I really can't see why the hell they would actually eliminate him, unless they have immediate plans for him on Raw or SD. The only problem is if he gets to one of those shows anytime before or soon after the end of NXT, it devalues the winner.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

WWE and TNA have obviously merge because the way they booked Bryan now makes ZERO sense!!!!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Bryan to debut on Smackdown


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Carcass said:


> I wonder how long till Tarver and Bryan end up in TNA. 8*D


lulz no. He already signed a contract with WWE. WWE wanted him for a while. He'll either go to the main roster or come back to NXT.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pulling for Wade Barrett or Darren Young to win this thing now. Michael Tarver will return and be the biggest WWE Superstar in history people, count on it.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Maybe they'll have Bryan at the top of the Pro's Poll, again, and have them lobby to bring him back? There has to be some reasoning to this ...


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright, whats up with people hatin on Daniel Bryan fans?

At this rate, Otunga could win it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So Bryan says he should be eliminated because he hasn't won a match. Than he goes and wins a match and gets eliminated because he said he should be eliminated? It really doesn't make any sense. I can't imagine that they would have him go out that way.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> To me, these Eliminations must be a blessing.
> 
> They're eliminating the people who no longer need NXT to draw people anymore. Tarver is getting heat and Bryan is obviously impressing without words and all action.


i realize that. they don't need nxt. especially brian. but also wade.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Not a big problem most of these guys will either show up or RAW and SD, or atleast return to FCW.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Otunga sucks as does WWE's taste in wrestlers.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Michael Cole sucking up to Daniel Bryan fans


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> Maybe they'll have Bryan at the top of the Pro's Poll, again, and have them lobby to bring him back? There has to be some reasoning to this ...


they're re-voting and he's not on the list


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> Can't see Barrett going, they haven't even debuted his theme yet


Good point. 

Barrett definitely stays along with Gabriel (who has immunity).


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

They get rid of the two guys I had the most interest in. My luck. The only guy that still have any interest in is Wade. 

speaking of he just beat that coward heath slater. ;D


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Well at least that was a nice finish by Barrett.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

THNC said:


> Otunga=The future.Deal with it.


Not if him and Jennifer Hudson break up.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

doctorj89 said:


> I have to think that will happen. I really can't see why the hell they would actually eliminate him, unless they have immediate plans for him on Raw or SD. The only problem is if he gets to one of those shows anytime before or soon after the end of NXT, it devalues the winner.


yeah that would sh*t all over the winner of NXT.
either he'll come back to NXT, or go to one of the main shows in the future.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't get the booking so far. I expected Tarver, although I didn't like it, but Danielson getting eliminated? And they we get a third person eliminated tonight? I'd like to see how they plan on putting on an hour show with 5 superstars, and then who knows how many they will eliminate from now on.

I guess the only thing I could guess is that Daniel snaps and just starts attacking everyone...which I wouldn't really like as it seems heelish. 

Wade to win then.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BLOOD, Wooooooo :side:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Otunga sucks as does WWE's taste in wrestlers.


Otunga is as green as his 427 Green M&M's

I predict Tarver becoming Virgil 2.0


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmmm:


Wade Barrett took Cena "To the limit" in like a 7 minute match.


Daniel Bryan "impressed" Michael Cole last night with a roll up pin on Santino.


LOL?




Natsuke said:


> Omg Future Endeavors xD




Singing dem Dusty Rhodes Hard Times Blues.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Good lord tarver is so f*cking awesome on the mic


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Omg Future Endeavors xD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Back to the backseat of cars for you Mr. Tarver.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I cannot wait for Bryan's interview. It needs a swerve, or Miz, or something.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Tarver needs to return as an even more over the top Bad News Brown type character.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

After that promo, it seems really likely Tarver will be the new Virgil...


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

from WWE.com

"Bryan referenced that Daniel Bryan only exists in WWE and vaguely referenced the name Bryan Danielson."

I may actually like where this is heading, could we get Bryan Danielson on Smackdown?!


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

Holy crap, Otunga's going to win now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Body said:


> Tarver needs to return as an even more over the top Bad News Brown type character.


Hell yeah Michael Tarver will return and win the WWE Championship from John Cena. It's Bad News Brown for you John Cena. Yep yep yep, what it do!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> He's probably the future because *WWE* and you combined *have shit taste in wrestlers*.


Duh.

That's why guys like Swagger and Sheamus win World Titles.WWE chose
them and if they want Otunga on top,then that's gonna happen.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> So Bryan says he should be eliminated because he hasn't won a match. Than he goes and wins a match and gets eliminated because he said he should be eliminated? It really doesn't make any sense. I can't imagine that they would have him go out that way.


The WWE only accents true winners. No losers are allowed.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

THNC said:


> Duh.
> 
> That's why guys like Swagger and Sheamus win World Titles.WWE chose
> them and if they want Otunga on top,then that's gonna happen.


Bullshit Swagger is really good in the ring and Sheamus is alright, Otunga is the only wrestler alive worse than Rob Terry!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

THNC said:


> Duh.
> 
> That's why guys like Swagger and Sheamus win World Titles.WWE chose
> them and if they want Otunga on top,then that's gonna happen.


Both of those guys lack what it takes to be world champions. So no surprise you like wwe would overlook this.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Azuran said:


> The WWE only accents true winners. No losers are allowed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

peepaholic said:


>





Regal as well since his accent isn't as distinct in his interviews.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

The cole miners all love cole.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Josh Matthews and Michael Cole's commentary is actually really funny


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Coleminers? lol WFT


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Seems like Cole has a new rookie to hate on.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They forgot to mention the steroid injections in his exercise routine.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fear the Cole Miners.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Regal as well since his accent isn't as distinct in his interviews.


I think Azuran meant accepts, not accents, lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

seancarleton77 said:


> Bullshit Swagger is really good in the ring and Sheamus is alright, Otunga is the only wrestler alive worse than Rob Terry!


this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

peepaholic said:


> I think Azuran meant accepts, not accents, lol




Oh.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lol @ Michael Cole bingo


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao, Michael Cole Bingo....Cole has been on these forums.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did he say michael cole bingo!? omg lol


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL michael cole bingo reference


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They forgot to mention the steroid injections in his exercise routine.


The dude looks even bigger than last time. He's gotta relax with the juice or he's gonna have problems. His head is HUUGE.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

seancarleton77 said:


> Bullshit Swagger is really good in the ring and Sheamus is alright, Otunga is the only wrestler alive worse than Rob Terry!


But Swagger isn't that charismatic.He's good in the ring.So was Dean
Malenko and Lance Storm.Still boring overall.

Sheamus sucks.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck I accidentally just clicked on the spoilers and found out the third person who is eliminated. I can tell you it's not Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao @ the Michael Cole bingo reference


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Michael Cole... since you come on this forum and read it, I just want to say "HAI!"



> Fuck I accidentally just clicked on the spoilers and found out the third person who is eliminated. I can tell you it's not Justin Gabriel


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTCH!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm not particularly a fan of Skip Sheffield, but his finisher is very nice.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

can someone clue me in on the cole bingo thing??


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wrestlingforum.com gets their mention of the day in wwe


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

With Bryan gone I can stop watching this show, at least temporarily until he comes back.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

HI MICHAEL COLE!

Greeting him in case he's reading this topic right now.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy shit! Micheal cole reads these forums!!!!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't get into Skip Sheffield matches unless J.R. is calling them.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just now realized they've been using Art of Dying's "Get Thru This" as the theme (outside of the intro to the show) now. Fucking A WWE, great choice, those guys are awesome and deserve some publicity.

LOL at the Michael Cole Bingo reference. WWE really does read these forums. Fantastic.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am Michael Cole.... Hello everyone. Batista + Ladies = Vintage Batista. That is all.... Also I hate Daniel Bryan, a lot.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

smackdown rebound??

wth

wwe finally getting it


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> can someone clue me in on the cole bingo thing??


It's a game we play where we mark of the Michael Cole sayings


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shock that Danielson is gone.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> It's a game we play where we mark of the Michael Cole sayings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> can someone clue me in on the cole bingo thing??












There other variations of it too.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PEOPLE GETTING HIS KICKED IN.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BRYAN. MOTHERFUCKING. DANIELSON.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Mark out.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bryan Danielson!!! Someone is Gonna Get Their Fucking Head Kicked In. Wouldn't mind if it was Michael Cole.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

There we go.. Bryan Danielson. Clue he will be back.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Holy awesomeness. This is going to be epic.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Daniel Bryan can't win matches, but Bryan Danielson can!

Nice pop for his real name!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Loving this BRYAN DANIELSON promo right now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bryan Danielson!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bryan breaking kayfabe? lol

Twas awesome


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I marked for the Bryan Danielson promo ... NICE!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

enter bryan danielson.

i'm getting goosebumps.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Mark the fuck out!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

loved that promo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OH MEH GAWD! IT'S CONFIRMED!

Daniel Bryan is Bryan Danielson's twin brother!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Bryan Danielson is here people


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

I just marked no lie.

Exit Daniel Bryan enter The American Dragon Bryan Fucking Danielson!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

YES! Bryan Danielson!!!! He's gonna debut and win the US title next week!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I loved that promo. Bryan Danielson!!!

he is now obviously coming back.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

now can we get a full beard and longer hair please?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Bryan Danielson as Bryan Danielson, mark out folks! Give a warm welcome to the best wrestler in WWE, Bryan Danielson.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

There is your answer guys. Danielson's going to kick some ass.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

How bad ass wold that have been if it was a total shoot....sure he would have been fired but it would have been awesome as fuck.

What was with the camera shaking like crazy during the interview? The cameraman must have been scared shitless by the awesomeness that is Bryan Danielson.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Bryan breaking kayfabe? lol
> 
> Twas awesome


No. Now that is his out of NXT he is going to compete under his real name probably on Smackdown or RAW.

MARK OUT!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> OH MEH GAWD! IT'S CONFIRMED!
> 
> Daniel Bryan is Bryan Danielson's twin brother!


:lmao

split personality wrestler


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

In case nobody's said it already, someone's gonna get their fucking head kicked in, clap, clap, clap, clapclapclap, clap clap


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a shame that he didn't say "American Dragon", but that was awesome for him to say the actual name that he is known has. Striker definatly enjoyed that moment obviously. Awesome.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

"Hey, let's hire a cameraman that has epileptic seizures specifically during promos."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow that was an awesome promo! I'm hyped to see what he'll do next!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

BigPawr said:


> now can we get a full beard and longer hair please?


That would own on so many levels.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's David "Buzz Killington" Botchtunga

Would love seeing American Dragon Bryan Danielson make Botchtunga's stupid ass tap out like a little bitch


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BigPawr said:


> now can we get a full beard and longer hair please?


this^^^


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

RatherDashing said:


> "Hey, let's hire a cameraman that has epileptic seizures specifically during promos."


He had to pee!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RatherDashing said:


> "Hey, let's hire a cameraman that has epileptic seizures specifically during promos."


Seriously, wtf was the camera man doin lol


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is the crowd dead or did Gabriel just get zero reaction?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I love when danielson has that crazy look that says get out of my way or you're gonna get your f*cking head kicked in


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I have a feeling Brian Danielson isn't going anywhere. I think WWE took him off the NXT competition to go to raw immediately and feud with the Miz. If that isn't going to happen there'd be no way they'd eliminate him so quickly. He would have definitely lasted a few more weeks or been in the finals.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Poor Gabriel. His Pro got his butt kicked by McIntyre last week on Smackdown.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't decide who's worse in the ring, The Great Khali, Rob Terry, or David Otunga.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

cant lie....that shoot was fucking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice kick by Gabirel. He clocked him in the face with that kick.

LOL Cole Miners


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

He just stole kozlov's finisher


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Otunga won.You mad?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Otunga can't even take a bump convincingly...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

So Otunga and Kozlov have exactly the same finisher. Says it all really


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, wrong person went over here imo.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Sphynxx said:


> He just stole kozlov's finisher


He was using that finisher in FCW, though it was after the other guy bouncing off the ropes.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ok that orton promo kicks ass


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Jennifer Hudson's husband finisher is devastating.... if he hits it on an infant.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Randy Orton should RKO Botchtunga like...now


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice Orton video there.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did anyone else just see that Orton/Edge promo? Major props to whoever made it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LOVE that Orton/Edge promo. WWE's video department is truly awesome these days.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> How bad ass wold that have been if it was a total shoot....sure he would have been fired but it would have been awesome as fuck.
> 
> What was with the camera shaking like crazy during the interview? The cameraman must have been scared shitless by the awesomeness that is Bryan Danielson.


I was loling at that. The cameraman was marking out.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This shows that bryan danielson is going nowhere and is going to be on ther raw or smackdown rosters very very soon.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Striker is the modern day Joey Styles, only not as big a douche, he's obviously a closet Danielson mark. Definitely a great Orton/Edge video package.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Heath Slater just went up in my book.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Otunga hate.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I haven't been watching this at all.

Anyone have some cliffs


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol that everyone wants Otunga gone


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"One Man Hick Band"



Nice Otunga, you are really moving up in the world.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah otunga, everybody are not on your level. because you suck.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

That must be a shoot, they all hate Otunga just like us, he's no wrestler!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Barrett #1

YES!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The pros are dumbasses.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Fuck all the Otunga haters.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, even a drumroll.


----------



## Temporal (Mar 24, 2010)

Skip Sheffield eliminated.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW Otunga #2 WWE is loving this guy


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> The pros are dumbasses.


they're not really doing the polls are they?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

David Otunga ranked #2. WWE you are fucking stupid.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hopefully future polls will be less obvious.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Yup yup yup. What it do?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I knew Sheffield would be eliminated. A guy Vince would fall in love with, but I knew he was on his way out this week.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

not a bad promo after being put on the spot like that


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Next week I can see Botchtunga & Darren Young as the two who could be eliminated


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Regal and Miz both off NXT, takes a lot of the shine off the program.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I get the feeling that Skip is going to work for his spot, Otunga not so much.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG guys I can't wait for next week.

This is starting to feel like American Idol now.

All we need is to replace Matt Striker with Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

It was expected. The only reason I don't like it is now Regal has absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

This was a decent episode. No dumb gimmicks, 3 matches, and an amazing promo from Danielson.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Michael Tarver will be back to win the WWE Championship from John Cena. Yep yep yep, what it do!!!!!!


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

How can one episode make me lose so much interest all at once? Really Wade is the only thing keeping the show above water for me now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> OMG guys I can't wait for next week.
> 
> This is starting to feel like American Idol now.
> 
> All we need is to replace Matt Striker with Ryan Seacrest.


oh please. this is MUCH better than that 9 year show.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

My question is this: What in the HELL has David Otunga done to deserve the #2 spot?

He should've been eliminated. This guy is absolutely bottom-of-the-barrel. The WORST rookie on the show, and he's ranked #2. Absolute bullshit.

EDIT: And also, getting down to the last two had me so nervous. I literally jumped out of my seat, cheered, and did 3 fist pumps when I saw Darren Young ranked #5. He should've been ranked #2, but oh well.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> David Otunga ranked #2. WWE you are fucking stupid.


That doesn't matter. Have you never watched a reality show before? They always have one person who nobody can stand who hangs in until the very end and it's obvious Otunga will be that guy, it doesn't mean he's getting hired.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Postage said:


> How can one episode make me lose so much interest all at once?


Because Michael "Ratings I RUN NXT" Tarver got eliminated.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> It was expected. The only reason I don't like it is now Regal has absolutely nothing to do.


yeah and plus he was impressed with skip today.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

3 heels' rookies have been eliminated. Coincidence? A huge part of this competition is the rub these guys receive from their pro's.. from their entrance music, to their spot on the cards on the big shows


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Because Michael "Ratings I RUN NXT" Tarver got eliminated.


Virgil 1.9


----------



## marth555 (Jan 15, 2010)

Both the orton/edge promo and the danielson promo were awesome


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> My question is this: What in the HELL has David Otunga done to deserve the #2 spot?
> 
> He should've been eliminated. This guy is absolutely bottom-of-the-barrel. The WORST rookie on the show, and he's ranked #2. Absolute bullshit.
> 
> EDIT: And also, getting down to the last two had me so nervous. I literally jumped out of my seat, cheered, and did 3 fist pumps when I saw Darren Young ranked #5. He should've been ranked #2, but oh well.



picture vince with a gun to the head of all of the pros
telling them to pick otunga.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, another week of Otunga.... Can't say that I'll be still watching the show if he's one of the finalists.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Darren Young should be no. 2, not freaking Otunga.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ugh, another week of Otunga.... Can't say that I'll be still watch the show if he's one of the finalists.


my frined, as vince once said, "life sucks and then you die."


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*That Bryan Danielson promo was pure gold. I cant wait to see what they do with Danielson now.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Myst said:


> Darren Young should be no. 2, not freaking Otunga.


David Botchtunga even makes Raja Lion look a bit better.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Dragon promo was the highlight of the show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

don't worry skip, i'm sure we'll be seeing you sooner rather than later. you're already better in the ring and on the mic than masters.


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm lost, what was the point of "Daniel Bryan" and his pathetic showings the past few months?

Why not just have Brian Danielson debut properly?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

why the fuck are Young and Slater still in this?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

qbizzle said:


> I'm lost, what was the point of "Daniel Bryan" and his pathetic showings the past few months?
> 
> Why not just have Brian Danielson debut properly?


Not sure. 

WWE was hellbent on burying all of his wrestling credentials though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Agreed with those that said Young should be #2, and not Otunga. 

Otunga shouldn't even be on this fucking show anymore.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> Not sure.
> 
> WWE was hellbent on burying all of his wrestling credentials though.



they actually didn't bury anything. By talking about his past they made him more credible. I like what they did with him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

qbizzle said:


> I'm lost, what was the point of "Daniel Bryan" and his pathetic showings the past few months?
> 
> Why not just have Brian Danielson debut properly?


still have a feeling vince did this to piss of ROH marks. changing danielson's name, making him lose, and making him be worthless only to have him not only go back to bryan danielson name but back to the best in the world and possibly i wouldn't be shocked if we see him be called the american dragon and have a final countdown remix for his theme.

people go on this rampage that vince only pushes guys that are big, no ... he pushes guys that people want to see. sure you can throw the mcintyre and sheamus but i like both of them and i'm not alone. if you make money, if you get a reaction, and if you can talk you'll be relevant


----------



## 1998Forever (Sep 10, 2009)

qbizzle said:


> I'm lost, what was the point of "Daniel Bryan" and his pathetic showings the past few months?
> 
> Why not just have Brian Danielson debut properly?


By WWE burying Bryan, he garnered more love and sympathy from the IWC than he ever had before. This in turn increased not only his popularity but his marketability as well. That way, when WWE DOES make something of him, it'll mean more than if they would have just debuted him out of the blue. By debuting on NXT, he at least formed SOME sort of bond with the WWE Universe, even it is a relatively loose one. Not sure if that makes any sense but that's my take on the whole thing.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Agreed with those that said Young should be #2, and not Otunga.
> 
> Otunga shouldn't even be on this fucking show anymore.


But like I said earlier, if you think about the usual pattern for reality shows which NXT is supposed to be, there's always someone who's sole purpose is to be hated by everyone, participants and viewers and Otunga fits that role perfectly. It probably means he'll be there right until the end but will go out in the final round so you might as well get used to him.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

peepaholic said:


> But like I said earlier, if you think about the usual pattern for reality shows which NXT is supposed to be, there's always someone who's sole purpose is to be hated by everyone, participants and viewers and Otunga fits that role perfectly. It probably means he'll be there right until the end but will go out in the final round so you might as well get used to him.


I understand what you're saying, but I really don't see that format as a good excuse.

Wade Barrett and Darren Young should be the final two, and it really shouldn't be any other way.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

hmniphoto said:


> they actually didn't bury anything. By talking about his past they made him more credible. I like what they did with him.


Yes they built him up there as a real contender. His first match with Jericho had a good reception. And that shows the fans have bought into the hype of Daniel Bryan. All this talk have made him into a credible contender for even a WWE WORLD TITLE! 

But overall the past months they have put him back into a place no different than a rookies' rookie. And why? The fans believed in him as a real contender as a real force to be reckon with and wwe through it all away! 

He has not won a single match and now was the first to be eliminated. WWE has put him on par AND BELOW the other rookies. Why? Why bury all of his credentials the wwe THEMSELVES built in first place? _HE WAS GETTING OVER AS A CONTENDER WITH ALL THE HYPE_. Why force this rookie angle on him?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I really don't see that format as a good excuse.
> 
> Wade Barrett and Darren Young should be the final two, and it really shouldn't be any other way.


Fair enough, you have your favourites and want to see them make it to the end but let me ask you this, do you really care about the order in which Sheffield, Slater and Otunga (I assume those are the only ones you hate) go out just as long as they do?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's not that Barrett and Young are my favorites. In fact, at first, I was one of the first guys saying that Young wouldn't go anywhere. Then he proceeded to make me look like a fool, of course.

It's that those two guys are the most deserving to make it that far. Hell, I'd pull a Hennigan/Capotelli and give them both a contract at the end of NXT, just because it's that hard to decide which one should go over the other.

Does the order matter? I'd say yes.

There should be a clear line drawn. For the most part, WWE did that. The guys with the worst win-loss records were eliminated, and Sheffield, who nobody ever saw much in, was eliminated. But David Otunga is one of the worst all-around competitors to ever step in the ring. You keep using your reality show parallels -- I'll put it this way: Otunga is on the level of the introductory auditions that we just laugh at. If you want to keep the guy around that everyone hates, at least make sure it's a guy that has talent. And in that case, Michael Tarver would still be alive in the competition.

I look at the remaining competitors and I see Wade Barrett, Darren Young, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, and David Otunga. I see a VERY clear line drawn between the first four mentioned and David Otunga. Get him off of this show, and THEN we have a competition. Four guys who have worked their asses off. Four guys who belong here. Four guys who can all wrestle a very good match. Four guys who can do many things that Otunga is incapable of doing.

If you put David Otunga in the final four, much less final three or even final two, then that's that many guys which you have officially insulted by keeping Otunga in the competition. Do you hire someone as an engineer who doesn't even have a degree? Do you even consider them for the job? Hell no. And that's why Otunga needs to be GONE.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with everything you've said. However, we're dealing with a company that gave The Great Khali a world title. By comparison, keeping Botchtunga in NXT until the final is nothing.

Do I want to see it? FUCK NO. I'm simply resigned to it


----------



## maxblaze (Feb 27, 2006)

I definitely enjoyed the Danielson promo...is it at all possible that Bret Hart somehow gets Miz to agree to allowing a replacement that wouldn't be a Hart and it would turn out to be Danielson, or would that just be a bit too soon?

On the Pros Poll I would have to agree with those of you who would have had Darren Young higher up and Otunga farther down, but it is what it is...


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

In case anyone was wondering, here is how the fans voted...



WWE.com said:


> 1. Daniel Bryan
> 2. Justin Gabriel
> 3. Heath Slater
> 4. David “A-List” Otunga
> ...


Shocking that Wade Barrett is so low and why the fuck is Otunga so high. Of course assuming WWE didn't screw with the actual votes...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> In case anyone was wondering, here is how the fans voted...
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking that Wade Barrett is so low and why the fuck is Otunga so high. Of course assuming WWE didn't screw with the actual votes...


It's obvious that list is fixed, aside from the Wade Barret thing. But i think that's what the WWE THINKS what the WWE Universe ranks them accordingly.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> oh please. this is MUCH better than that 9 year show.


Exactly!


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great promo by Bryan.


----------



## mcare89 (Apr 3, 2005)

The_Jiz said:


> Yes they built him up there as a real contender. His first match with Jericho had a good reception. And that shows the fans have bought into the hype of Daniel Bryan. All this talk have made him into a credible contender for even a WWE WORLD TITLE!
> 
> But overall the past months they have put him back into a place no different than a rookies' rookie. And why? The fans believed in him as a real contender as a real force to be reckon with and wwe through it all away!
> 
> He has not won a single match and now was the first to be eliminated. WWE has put him on par AND BELOW the other rookies. Why? Why bury all of his credentials the wwe THEMSELVES built in first place? _HE WAS GETTING OVER AS A CONTENDER WITH ALL THE HYPE_. Why force this rookie angle on him?


What they've done is laid some groundwork. It's kind of intriguing when you think about it. They've basically made the angle all about this new WWE persona where he was the whitest of white-meat babyfaces, when that's not who he really is at all. The real Bryan Danielson is an ass-kicking machine. Daniel Bryan is nothing more than what the "WWE hype machine" wanted him to be. 

It's a pretty fucking awesome build, and it's a build that you couldn't give just anyone. Danielson's about to get the rocket strapped to his back, and I have a sneaky suspicion that its launching point is Toronto.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

So is Danielson fire for real or is this WWE's planning?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Centigold said:


> So is Danielson fire for real or is this WWE's planning?


He still has a contract with them, he's not fired.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't decide whether this latest NXT episode made me give up on the show altogether or reevaluate it and honestly think that perhaps it's actually serving a greater good for all eight participants after all (I don't dare use the word "contestants" or whatever, because it's clear that all eight will receive WWE debuts on the main roster sooner or later... the whole "competition" is a fraction as strict as the brand split, and we all know WWE can throw someone to another brand whenever they really want to...).

I will say this: the Bryan Danielson storyline is, simply put, a go-for-broke effort. They aren't taking the middle of the road with him. He's not being yanked around up and down the card for no reason ala countless WWE under- and midcarders. He's not being allowed to aimlessly drift without a purpose. They're swinging for the fences with him. I respect that.

For the first time in a while now, I'm actually, actively looking forward to next week's NXT show... Should be intriguiging to see how they work with half of the particpants "eliminated."


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Weird show. Guess, Bryan will come back now and go on a winning streak. :side:

I just hope Barrett will win tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As much as anything might happen, I can't imagine anyone but Barrett winning. I've always considered him the other standout (since everyone seemed to mainly pay attention to Bryan) and they must've given him the best pro because they were high on him. Plus he's got the best win/loss record next to Young (who I don't see winning) and he's easily the biggest man in the competition, and you know how Vince is with big men. :side:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

This was a big dissapointment. Very anticlimatic. Only light in the end of the tunnel is that Danielson and Tarver might join RAW or SmackDown. It doesn't make sense why they would build a storyline for months and then just scrap it. Either it's a big fucking swerve or RIP NXT.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Otunga 2nd. nuff said fpalmfpalm


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm done with NXT. I can't believe they canned ECW for this crap. At least it seems they're wrapping it up early, with all those eliminations. I just hope that they I don't have to see a hack like Otunga or Slater have a title shot at a PPV. I have no problem with Barrett and Gabriel. Young is just OK.


----------



## Soupias (Mar 13, 2010)

Yup, I guess NXT is over for me as well....


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

One simple reason why Danielson is still with the company. In his promo he mentioned that he had been a champion in Japan and Mexico, but didn't reference ROH. If this was truly a shoot, he would have at least mentioned he was a champion in other promotions, but considering the gag order when it comes to other US promotions, it's clear this was a work, and that he is still part of the WWE.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> I agree with everything you've said. However, we're dealing with a company that gave The Great Khali a world title. By comparison, keeping Botchtunga in NXT until the final is nothing.
> 
> Do I want to see it? FUCK NO. I'm simply resigned to it


Well Khali was built as the new monster and edge was injured he was a shit wrestler but hated and intimidating thats about it honestly.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Plus, Khali is at least better in the ring than Otunga and has a huge international appeal.

It must be really sad to be David Otunga when you can't even wrestle as well as KHALI.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

LMFAO Cole Miners. 

Bryan's promo was amazing. It was so good it made the camera shake in awe.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I bet NXT get a 0.5 rating for next week show and wwe is end the end season one earlier than expected.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> I bet NXT get a 0.5 rating for next week show and wwe is end the end season one earlier than expected.


Why, just because a few IWC members wont watch because of Danielson?


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

TexTiger said:


> One simple reason why Danielson is still with the company. In his promo he mentioned that he had been a champion in Japan and Mexico, but didn't reference ROH. If this was truly a shoot, he would have at least mentioned he was a champion in other promotions, but considering the gag order when it comes to other US promotions, it's clear this was a work, and that he is still part of the WWE.


Why would he mention ROH? If he was trying to sell himself to the casual fans then I think saying you are a champion in Mexico & Japan means more than an American promotion they haven't heard of. Danielson still has a future with the WWE, stop bitching.

One thing annoyed me though, Tarver was kicked off for saying he should be eliminated but he didn't really say it because he thought he deserved it, he said it as a threat to everyone else meaning that if he stays then they are in trouble


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

instantclassic27 said:


> Why would he mention ROH? If he was trying to sell himself to the casual fans then I think saying you are a champion in Mexico & Japan means more than an American promotion they haven't heard of. Danielson still has a future with the WWE, stop bitching.
> 
> One thing annoyed me though, Tarver was kicked off for saying he should be eliminated but he didn't really say it because he thought he deserved it, he said it as a threat to everyone else meaning that if he stays then they are in trouble


First off, I'm not bitching, nor did I indicate that I didn't think he had a future with the WWE. Second, the point is if it was a shoot, he would have said something about him being a champ in the indies, which he didn't. He only referenced being an international champ, not an indy champ.

I agree with you on the Tarver thing. They totally missed the point of what he said about why he should be eliminated.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TexTiger said:


> First off, I'm not bitching, nor did I indicate that I didn't think he had a future with the WWE. Second, the point is if it was a shoot, he would have said something about him being a champ in the indies, which he didn't. He only referenced being an international champ, not an indy champ.
> 
> I agree with you on the Tarver thing. They totally missed the point of what he said about why he should be eliminated.


The arguement can be made that there would be no collateral in mentioning the US indies. Saying that because you were successful there sounds a bit like saying that because you were a decent striker for Forest Green Rovers you'll automatically do well at Manchester United; it simply isn't the case because they play at a completely different level.

On the other hand, the major promotions in Mexico and Japan are percieved to be at a similar level to WWE so talking about success there boosts your reputation. Even if the wrestler only worked for a tiny promotion in those countries it still has that effect because they never mention the names in WWE anyway.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

peepaholic said:


> The arguement can be made that there would be no collateral in mentioning the US indies. Saying that because you were successful there sounds a bit like saying that because you were a decent striker for Forest Green Rovers you'll automatically do well at Manchester United; it simply isn't the case because they play at a completely different level.


Whenever they mentioned that he was the "indy darling", they never mentioned the fact he was a champ in the indies, just a "big fish in a small pond". He spilled out his international accolades, but kept with the downplaying of his indy accomplishments, title wise. Not putting that emphasis on it reinforces the fact it wasn't a shoot or a final interview, merely a transition in his character. 

Equating Danielson to a "decent striker" is not a fair comparison. Danielson has long been regarded as one of the BEST wrestlers in the world, not merely decent. If we were talking about someone like Tyler Black, then I could see the comparison, but not Danielson. A better comparison would be Landon Donovan going to the English Premier league after being a great MLS player. No one will refute that the Premier league is head and shoulders above the MLS, just as the WWE is a different level from ROH.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Now I can officially say that I don't give a rat's flying ass about NXT.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

SO...they got rid of the best wrestler, the best seller & most intriguing character and the guy with the best finisher.

WWE has always had their own way of doing things that at first we smart marks may not understand. But they got me scratchin the ol' head with this one!


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

Good show really. I have to agree with anyone who said the first 2 eliminations were a bit illogical. Bryan said he should go because he hadn't won, but picked up a win just before. Tarver said he should go, not because he wasn't any good but, because he was a danger to everyone else. But, hey.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> SO...they got rid of the best wrestler, the best seller & most intriguing character and the guy with the best finisher.
> 
> WWE has always had their own way of doing things that at first we smart marks may not understand. But they got me scratchin the ol' head with this one!


Don't worry. Danielson gets a new gimmick and will get his kayfabe-contract. Tarver has quite the good mic skills and could always serve as the new "Virgil". Sheffield is big and good on mic/in-ring, he'll be called up anyway. They're not gone.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So it was Bryan, Tarver and Sheffield? I thought only one was going.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

^ Bryan and Tarver were eliminated "by WWE management" for "not believing in themselves." It's looking like a kayfabe excuse to get them off of NXT and onto regular WWE television ASAP.

Then Skip Sheffield was cut via pro's poll.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

We'll definitely be hearing from Tarver and Bryan soon, I'm guessing they're also going to be repackaged.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Something that got me about Dragon's speech was when he said "Bryan Danielson", there was a huge pop. I was not expecting that, considering he has been introduced as Daniel Bryan for so long.

Great promo though, reminded me of the days of a few years ago when he was destroying EVERYONE that came into his path.


----------

